# New OGF Hats Are Available!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=store


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Note - All Ogf White Hats Are Sold Out!


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice hats, just ordered 2. One for me and one for my girl.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Once I get out of my sick bed, I'll be ordering more....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hats are ordered... When they come in, we'll have camo, plus a new solid color hat as well. When they come in, I'll post a pic... Navy blue w/ white letters... They'll be SWEET!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Carl. Let me know when you do get them, I'll forward the address to you.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

I quit counting the times I have been aproached by someone w/ a coment about my OGF hat.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Could I hook up with you or Dale to get a hat and a couple stickers since I live close? Thanks, BD


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure can man. As soon as we get the hats in, I'll throw you a msg.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks Shake.....BD


----------



## fishfinder (Dec 20, 2004)

Send me one to if you don't mind.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

cool hats.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hats are navy blue with white TEAM OGF, plus a nifty white sandwich bill that really looks sharp.

Here's a pic. The order page will be updated ASAP so you can order yours today! We also have another dozen camo hats available as well...


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Are these a summer mesh backed hat? Thanks


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nope. They're a low-profile canvas type all around...


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

> The order page will be updated ASAP so you can order yours today!


 Big D, Is this the order page you're talking about?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep. That's the one.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?page=store

Added our new Red, White & Blue hats as well as this year's Huron Hawg Fest hats!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Im thinking it might not be possible to go to the Address on Sawmill and buy the hats there??? thought I would give it a shot since Im close.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Smallmouth let me know if you want hats etc. I live about 1 block from our Box (Just off Sawmill) and have all the items here.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Dale let me look at all the stuff available and I will get back with you.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We do have blue hats, I just have to get some sent down here. I have another that wants to pick one up. Just let me know.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Added our Red/Blue TEAM OGF hats!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/merchandise.htm


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i am interested in getting a blue hat or the light grey hat can u tell what the back of the light grey canvas looks like? i looked and the blue navy one says it has a sandwich bill on the back but the light grey one doesnt say. thanks


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The bill on those are light on top and a navy blue under, like a baseball cap. Great hats. Here's a picture of the back of the RWB hat:


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

thanks alot dalem for the picture im off to make my order


----------

